# Briggs engine trouble 96' twin 18hp



## skee147

Hey everyone, my "powrkraft" from wards which has a 96 b& s in it is going crazy. I hope someone on here has some knowledge of engines. Engine is model 42a707, type 1238. Ok so heres the problem, engine usually wont start with air cleaner off, as i crank the engine gas spurts up and out of the carb. I think this is normal, but since its not starting has just keeps coming up while I am cranking it. I am sure this either has to do with the fuel pump or the carb. This is not an electric, coil, gas, any other issue. I know this because for some strange reason, when I disconnect the vacuum hose from the pump, and crank it again it fires right up and will stay running. Usually its a little choppy, but I have not actually used it like this because I don't want it to die on me somewhere. When the engine was running, I tried putting the vacuum hose back on and the second I did, The engine died. Any help would be great! Thanks for lookin!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

sounds like something is clogged up, whenever you remove that hose it seems like it wants to run. hmmm, you should probably follow the hoses to the carb or where ever they go and make sure it isnt clogging up. i cant really say that its normal for gas to be spraying through the air intake, usually i would say you are getting to much fuel to the engine, and are flooding it, and killing the filter with all the spraying fuel. I cant solve the problem over a forum, but try cleaning the lines and etc. out and then see what happens.


----------



## skee147

*Video?*

Thanks for the reply, I was wondering if a short video would help out at all on trying to identify the problem.?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

hey sounds like it would be a first, a video would be greatly appreciated, i think it might help.


----------



## skee147

I haven't yet solved the problem, however when I was taking the pump off, gas got into the float again, so as I was drilling a small hole in the float, the bracket fell off so I bought a new one. I also ordered a pump rebuilt kit, and will post and let you know when I get them in and install them, with pictures. Thank so far!

<center>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0414.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0415.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0416.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0417.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0418.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0419.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0420.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0421.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0422.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0423.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0424.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0425.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0426.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0427.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0428.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/skee147/Tractor/IMG_0429.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"><br><br>
</center>


----------



## chrpmaster

> _Originally posted by skee147 _
> *I haven't yet solved the problem, however when I was taking the pump off, gas got into the float again, so as I was drilling a small hole in the float, the bracket fell off so I bought a new one. I also ordered a pump rebuilt kit, and will post and let you know when I get them in and install them, with pictures. Thank so far!*


I'm puzzled as to why you would be drilling a small hole in the float. The float must do just that - float. If you drill a hole in it then it won't float. It must float up in the bowl so it can close the needle valve and stop the engine from flooding itself with gas. If you have actually drilled a hole in the float you are going to have to replace that too. 

I agree with Hydro that it sounds like you have a blockage in your fuel line. Especially when you said you took the pump off and then fuel flowed into the float again. I had to replace my fuel lines recently but was able to get bulk lines from Autozone for less than $5. These carbs "spray" fuel into the carb at a 90 degree angle to the air inlet of the engine. Somehow this vaporizes the fuel into the air coming into the engine and it runs. It kind of interesting to watch when the engine is running.

I have a Briggs engine that I just got running after several years and had a similar problem. I had to rebuild the carb since in my case the dumb owner (me) didn't drain the fuel from the bowl and it rusted. The rust got sucked into the carb thus I had to rebuild to get it all cleaned out. I took the bowl off and used a small wire wheel on my Dremel to clean it up. I got in a hurry and got the screw started crooked when putting the bowl back on. Almost fatally stripped the threads with made the bowl leak like crazy. The carb body is only made from pot metal or aluminum or some soft metal so it wasn't hard to do. After I cleaned the threads out I was able to get it straightened out and am good to go. While doing all this I found out my pump was either not working or just very weak. 

These pumps are only used so they can place the gas tank lower in the body of the mower and not have to rely on gravity to make the fuel flow. Mine looks identical to yours. Over time the diaphrams in the fuel pump get holes in them and they don't maintain a seal. Let me know how the pump rebuild kit works for you. I was going to just buy a new one since they are only $18. It runs good now but I need to have the choke on about half way. I normally would be concerned but since I was in a hurry and it ran so well I just left it alone. I hope to get to it this winter after the fall chores and winter prep work is done. Too much fire wood and leaves and other stuff to do right now.

Let us know if you need any more help.

Andy


----------



## skee147

*Thanks!*

Hey chrpmaster, I was saying that upon taking apart the carb to take the photos, I notices that there was already fuel that leaked into the carb. To solve this, I drilled a small hole to drain it, and had the intention of sealing it up with solder. This this not happen though because when I was drilling it, the latch piece completely fell of. (haha) So, I bought a new float, and will install it when the pump comes in as well. The gas line itself is fine, I replaced it about a year or two ago, and when I drained the take to take these pictures, which was last week, the fuel flowed fine out of the lines. I hope all of my problems just had to do with the float staying open, but ill go ahead with the pump rebuild because it cant hurt. Thanks again, ill post here when I install everyting!


----------



## Taelwind

*Twin Cylinder problem*

My history with these carb is long. Anytime I get a mower that has any problem I can link to the carb, I spend the money and buy a carb/fuel pump rebuild kit. 

The one thing I can tell you from experience, there are two tiny-ass little orifices that, if clogged, will cause the mower to run like crap. I take an old bread tie and strip off the plastic coating, straighten it up, and then use it to poke down the two small orifices in the bottom bowl. 

It is time for you to stop drop and roll. Rebuild the carb and fuel pump. Soak the carb overnight, use carb cleaner to check to see if the two small orifices are open, if not, use the low-tech bread tie tool ( patent pending ) If you can't get those orifices cleaned out, get another carb. Be sure and put the carb bowl into the can of carb solution and get both sides clean. If the float gets too much build up, it gets heavy. 

There is a hose that marries from the crankcase just behind the governor assy to the fuel pump, be sure to replace that. This uses a 1/4" fuel line hose. the fuel pump is powered by pressure from the crankcase. 

The second thing I always do is remove the PCV where it marries to the engine, fill it full of degreaser spray, rinse with water, repeat until water is clear, once or twice is enough. Set it out on sunny day to completely dry, and then reinstall. I sometimes blow into the larger opening to force out water via the small holes on the opposite side to help remove excess water and decrease drying time.

Do all those things, reinstall the carb, properly set the choke cable position, properly set the throttle cable, and let run. Don't forget to set the high speed idle when the engine is warm and at half speed.

Good luck - if you do this and you still have troubles, something is wrong. Do not forget to remove the bolt on the side of the bowl to remove the main jet and any debris that lurkes behind it - before soaking. do this and you will go far grasshopper.

When rebuilding the fuel pump, I use tiny amounts of axle grease on those two tiny ass springs to keep them in place while I reassemble the fuel pump. take the carb off the mower. The carb will sometimes spit gas into the air intake chamber, but not enough to pool.

P.S. I have bought, refurbished and sold 6 powerkraft mowers, all with 18HP B&S twin cylinder engines, and in all cases, I rebuilt carb/fuel pump and after that, I never had problem one. Only one mower had 42 in deck, all others had 46 in cuts.

If you get tired of the problem and want to start anew, give me a shout.


----------



## SHARTEL

Wow TaelWind, 

It does sound as though you have a history with these carb's LOL. Looks like good, detailed information you've posted here.

Perhaps you might not have noticed but the chap posted in '08....Still, I leaned something about the boxer B&S fuel systems.

Shartel


----------



## Taelwind

Better late, than never, did not notice that. WOW, talk about being late to a party.
Holy moly.


----------

